# Netflix Watch Instantly: Why is the picture zoomed?



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I've got two TiVo HDs connected via component to different widescreen TVs (one LCD, one RP). On one, Netflix's Instant movies display properly, generally letterboxed. I see the whole frame. But on the other, the movies are always zoomed full-frame, so I lose the sides. At first I assumed this was caused by the TV, but even when I set the TV to 4:3 mode, I still get the zoomed picture, only squashed into 4:3 format (in other words, the sides are still missing). I've cycle the TiVo through the various output resolution options to no avail. 

Any thoughts on a cause and a remedy here? Unfortunately, the problem TV/TiVo is in my primary watching room so I'd love to get this resolved.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

This might be too much work depending on how you are hooked up, but maybe try switching the Tivos to see if the problem is in the Tivo or the TV.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Is your TiVo set to a fixed 720p or fixed 1080i resolution under Settings -> Video -> Output Format? Is your TiVo set to 16:9 under Settings -> Video -> Aspect Ratio? 

I can't recall whether the TiVo needs to be in Panel Aspect mode or not. If you've confirmed above, you might try that (set while watching TV).


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Is your TiVo set to a fixed 720p or fixed 1080i resolution under Settings -> Video -> Output Format? Is your TiVo set to 16:9 under Settings -> Video -> Aspect Ratio?
> 
> I can't recall whether the TiVo needs to be in Panel Aspect mode or not. If you've confirmed above, you might try that (set while watching TV).


My settings are:
Aspect Correction Mode: Panel
TV Aspect Ratio: 16:9
Video Output Format: 1080i Fixed

I have a samsung 40" LCD HDTV, connected via HDMI to the HD Tivo(652 TSN prefix). I never have Netflix aspect ratio issues with these settings. Occasionally, I need to change the aspect correction mode for other content(amazon downloads often need zoom, and music choice content is all over the place) but for netflix, panel seems to be required (at least when using all the other settings also).


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

This may be a silly question, but - have you tried hitting the "Aspect" button on your Tivo remote to be sure that's not the problem (note this is different than changing it in the Tivo menu)? Alternatively, have you checked the problem TV's aspect/zoom default setting to be sure it's not set to zoom by default?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

westside_guy said:


> This may be a silly question, but - have you tried hitting the "Aspect" button on your Tivo remote to be sure that's not the problem (note this is different than changing it in the Tivo menu)? Alternatively, have you checked the problem TV's aspect/zoom default setting to be sure it's not set to zoom by default?


While watching Netflix, the Aspect button won't work (you get an 'error bong' sound). You have to go into Live TV or start playing a recorded program to change aspect, it doesn't work in HME apps or the menus.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

westside_guy said:


> This may be a silly question, but - have you tried hitting the "Aspect" button on your Tivo remote to be sure that's not the problem (note this is different than changing it in the Tivo menu)? Alternatively, have you checked the problem TV's aspect/zoom default setting to be sure it's not set to zoom by default?


Yep. TV is set to 16:9. There are two zoom settings, both of which make the problem worse, as you'd expect.



gonzotek said:


> While watching Netflix, the Aspect button won't work (you get an 'error bong' sound). You have to go into Live TV or start playing a recorded program to change aspect, it doesn't work in HME apps or the menus.


Indeed so. It was one of the first things I tried.

ETA: You guys nailed it. I could have sworn the TiVo was in Panel mode, and since you can't change the aspect during Netflix playback I never went to live TV to verify. I finally did that, though, and it must have been in one of the zoom modes because when I toggled it back around to Panel and returned to Netflix, all was well. I guess I never realized it wasn't in panel because all I watch is HD programming so the aspect setting isn't really relevant.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Joelster (Oct 27, 2007)

I had the same problem with Netflix. I can't believe that the aspect button does not work from within the Netflix app. It seems like a pain to go back to a standard definition channel on Live TV and set the aspect ratio, then launch the Netflix app in order to have the correct aspect ratio for Netflix.


----------



## TwiceOver (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks. I'll have to try this.


----------

